
Ask HN: I came across a copied HN: Hacker Next. Why is HN copied? - treyfitty
www.pkuosa.org<p>I know some people create apps that make reading HN easier, but a google search of pkuosa seems to reveal nothing of that sort. It looks like a cheap knock-off, which begs the question: why would anyone create it?
======
dekhna
I had come across a few other than this earlier. Scam!

------
michaelmrose
It even has a login form. Phishing?

